# New foster Max!



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Max is a 10 month old that was an owner surrender. The owner didn't have enough time for him and as a result, Max was crated at minimum 11 hours a day.  Here, he is like a gazelle bouncing around the back yard enjoying the freedom to run! :bowl:

He's very sweet and is learning some doggie social skills with Merlin (thank god Merlin is pretty easy going...Max steps all over him and hits him in the face with his feet LOL). He does have a problem with submissive urination and it's hard for me to remember not to use a happy voice when I first get home. Oops! :doh:

He was neutered yesterday.....poor guy was a double cryptorchid (undescended testicles.....my new word of the day!) and has 2, two inch long incisions where they had to dig around for them I guess. he doesn't seem bothered at all, and my biggest problem will be TRYING to keep him calm. This boy has some crazy energy and I'm not looking forward to the next 5-6 days! LOL!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Yea! Merlin has a new friend  Hi Max!!! He's a good lookin' kid Sarah


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

What a handsome boy! You're the best for taking him in!!!!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Max is so handsome. What a great boy to foster. I'm sure it will take a while to settle in. Thank you for fostering that handsome boy. I'm sure his forever home is not far away.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Yea! Merlin has a new friend  Hi Max!!! He's a good lookin' kid Sarah


He is!! But I swear this pup has so much energy and it's driving me nuts!! LOLOLOL!! I never realized just how calm Merl is. He is literally bouncing around the room as I type. Has not stopped moving in....wait, checking clock....the last 6.5 hours. Help! :--crazy:


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Don't let him pop those stitches! Hope his recovery is quick so he can romp with Merl!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Don't let him pop those stitches! Hope his recovery is quick so he can romp with Merl!


I know. I'm really trying to be careful with him. It's hard though!

Shhhh......he just laid down......don't anyone move!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaax!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Good luck with keeping Max quiet, he is adorable. Hoping for a speedy recovery so he can run with Merlin.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Maaaaaaaaaaaaaax!



ROTFLMAO! Beeotch!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> Beeotch!


= **** disturber LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh he is a cutie. Maybe he will start to calm down in a couple of days knowing that he isnt going back to that crate. I am so glad that Merlin has a friend to play with.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Hang in there - thank you for fostering.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh,he is so cute!You better adopted him before somebody snitch him from you.LOL


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

olik said:


> Oh,he is so cute!You better adopted him before somebody snitch him from you.LOL


LOL!! Uh uh this sweet boy is outta here as soon as he finds his new family! 

He's nuts! LOL!! I don't know how Maggies Mom handles all those puppies she fosters. Don't get me wrong, I'm happy to have him here, but I'll also be happy to see him go!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

A few Benedryl might take the edge off that crazy puppy energy while he's trying to heal from surgery!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maaaax!!*

*Maaaaax!!!! is Adorable. * 

He has that mischievous look in his eyes!!

Thank you for giving him a foster home, Merlin's Mom-looks like he has the couch, too!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

So I feel like a failure, but I'm bringing Max to another foster home today. He is so hyper that Merlin basically hides from him (and us) and DH is at his wits end. Max is a sweet boy, but it's better to keep the peace here. I have never seen a dog with so much energy in my life! The foster home I'm taking him to has two goldens, one is a young pup, and a big fenced yard. 

We know now that he has juvenile cataracts. I don't know much about this, but I assume he'll need surgery. Poor guy!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

He's adorable. Good job!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sure another foster is awaiting you. He's a beautiful boy and has been cooped up so long, he's enjoying his freedom. Tucker was very active when we first brought him home. We were not fostering though, so we stuck it out. It wasn't always easy.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Don't feel like a failure! Not every foster dog is a good fit with your family. I have had to move three fosters during the time that I have fostered. One was cat aggressive, one tried to attack my blind senior golden and one kept challenging Jasmine and I knew we would have some big problems if it continued. The last one was also a puppy and between he and Danny I was a bit overwhelmed due to his high energy. I felt really bad after he moved because he ended up having demodex and sarcoptic mange and the new foster had to take him through the treatments.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

bless you for taking in a puppy. Being a new foster myself I'm having a good time with my adults. Scarlett will be 11 months on the 28th. I just dont think we could do two pupies.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Merlin's Mom*

Merlin's Mom:

You are NOT a failure.
You felt that Merlin was afraid to come out when Max was around so you did what was right for your dog, Merlin.
Max looks like a very lovable boy and his new foster family will love him.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks guys! I know I did what was right for us. At least merlin (and DH) will have some peace for a week or so....sure I'll get another foster soon! 

I brought him over to a couple that have been fostering for the rescue for years. They have....2 rescued Goldens, 2 yorkies, a cocker a little mix breed, 5 cats and a raccoon that lives outside in a pen. Quite the menagerie, but their home is very calm, not chaotic at all. Amazing people!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Max is so cute!!! I'm sure Merlin loves having a buddy to play with 



Edit: oops.. I should learn to read the whole thread before responding!! Don't feel like a failure.. not every dog will work in every house.. now your home is open to another dog in need!!


----------

